# to shave or not to shave!



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2010)

Are there any proud hairy ladies in here? Thrown out the razor? Learn to love teh body hairz?

I go back and forth on it. I went a few years without shaving at all and it was wonderfully liberating. Then one day, I shaved... out of curiosity? Then I remembered why I had stopped in the first place! Now Im back to being a beast! RAWRR!!

I never realized how soft my body hair is. I love rubbing my legs and pits. And my poor skin feels MUCH better now that I dont drag a razor over it.

The reaction is varied. Mom thinks its nasty, Dad doesn't care and friends are fascinated. 

Summer is coming (not soon enough!!!) and I plan on showing of my pretty legs with shorts and skirts. I've never really liked sleeveless shirts, but who knows...perhaps I'll show off the pit hair just to spite mother!


----------



## Teleute (Feb 3, 2010)

I am amused by your armpit hair rebellion  I shave because I LOOOOVE the smooth feeling. I keep rubbing my legs against each other for like an hour after shaving, because I just enjoy the sensation. I've dated girls who didn't shave and it didn't bother me at all - I'm not "against teh hairz" so much as I am "for the smooth", if that makes sense.

I'm jealous of your soft body hair, too. I might enjoy the not-shaved sensation more if my body hair weren't crazy coarse and rough.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2010)

Teleute said:


> I am amused by your armpit hair rebellion  I shave because I LOOOOVE the smooth feeling. I keep rubbing my legs against each other for like an hour after shaving, because I just enjoy the sensation. I've dated girls who didn't shave and it didn't bother me at all - I'm not "against teh hairz" so much as I am "for the smooth", if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm jealous of your soft body hair, too. I might enjoy the not-shaved sensation more if my body hair weren't crazy coarse and rough.



rock on! 

I would enjoy the smooth, if it weren't for my insanely sensitive skin and eczema  I spent YEARS trying different creams and lotions to make my post-shave skin bearable. 

Not shaving is just so much easier!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2010)

I grew up with a mom who only shaved her legs and that was only in the summer. I hate shaving. I am currently hairy since we have a water pressure problem and shaving is a hassle i don't want to deal with. I can actually go either way.. 
I too have super sensitive skin and get really bad bumps under my arms when i shave. I HATE that.
I have such sparse hair that when i do shave, i only have to do it once a month on my legs and you can't really tell.


----------



## DeerVictory (Feb 3, 2010)

I think there's something so overtly sexual and feminine about body hair on women. Maybe it's from getting into some old victorian smut when I was younger. I don't know. It seems musky and seductive to me (not bad things in the slightest). 

I, however, do shave. I recognize that society pressures women to shave and that by shaving for cosmetic reasons, I'm a "bad" feminist by some standards.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't go without my pits shaved. It would drive me nuts and batty lol. itch me to death. I used to tell my late hubby I never knew how men could stand all that hair under their arms. I'd be itching to death lol. Legs I don't shave as much in the winter cuz they are usually hidden by pants or leggings and it's so much mess. So I shave them more in the summer. After awhile the legs start to drive me nuts and I end up having to shave cuz they're itching even tho it's winter...


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2010)

kudos for doing your own thing


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't really have much body hair at all - the area where hair grows under my arms is about an inch square - and my body hair is generally fair so you can't really tell. I do prefer being shaven (!) but I am lazy! I shave my pits, like, every other day, likeiwse my legs in the summer. However it's now winter and I'm single, so my legs are getting shaved about every 2 weeks! You still cant really tell though, unless you're looking for it! Good on you, Saoirse, for doing what you want - sounds like your skin is thanking you for it


----------



## Teleute (Feb 4, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> rock on!
> 
> I would enjoy the smooth, if it weren't for my insanely sensitive skin and eczema  I spent YEARS trying different creams and lotions to make my post-shave skin bearable.
> 
> Not shaving is just so much easier!



Ooh, yeah, the skin issues would make it way less pleasant. My skin is pretty hardy and doesn't react badly at all to shaving - I actually dry shave a lot using the Gillette Fusion (that's the 5-bladed one, which is the least stabby razor I've ever found ever), and my skin doesn't have any problems. Definitely better to avoid messing with your skin if it's that sensitive!



Raegan said:


> I think there's something so overtly sexual and feminine about body hair on women. Maybe it's from getting into some old victorian smut when I was younger. I don't know. It seems musky and seductive to me (not bad things in the slightest).
> 
> I, however, do shave. I recognize that society pressures women to shave and that by shaving for cosmetic reasons, I'm a "bad" feminist by some standards.



Oh hell, by _some_ standards we're all "bad feminists". There are more important battles to fight, so if you're happy shaving, why change it?  I can see the "musky and seductive" thing too. The rebellion itself is quite appealing, but armpit hair in particular is also associated with pheromone release and olfactory stimulation of the urge to mate - meaning it really is inherently musky and seductive!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 4, 2010)

I, too, shave because I just love the feeling of smooth legs. I think it's great when people stop shaving, though. It takes all kinds and I am always glad to see someone takes a stand against the ideals.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't shave anything except for my face, which is enough trouble to keep up with. I have large amounts of very thick, coarse body hair over most of my body, and it's impossible to keep up on shaving it. If I start shaving anything, it grows back very rapidly, and I have to shave the area at least once a day. The grow-out stubble is horrible, nasty and itchy. It's annoying and scratchy if it's on my legs, and pure hell if it's in my armpits. I've only shaved my armpits about three times in my life, and the itching and burning was so intense that it literally put me in tears and kept me from sleeping. I am not only more comfortable not shaving, but shaving most things is so horribly uncomfortable I can't bear it. Leaving my body hair alone is not any itchier than eyebrow hair or head hair--the ends eventually soften up--it's the sharp grown-out shaving stubble that's so itchy. I've left my body hair unshaved most of my life, and I am a lot happier that way than when I have tried shaving. 

I'm fine with other women's fashion preferences, but I really hate the fact that there the pressure on women to shave is *enormous*, and I wish there were more women like me that didn't shave, just because I'd like the company. The thing is, society doesn't consider it a fashion preference like a woman choosing to wear makeup or not; women's body hair is all caught up with notions about uncleanliness and grossness and a whole lot of other baggage, just like fat. It seems like the attitudes against female body hair have gotten worse and worse over the years as the current body hair fashions have gotten even more hairless. 

I sometimes see threads on lesbian message boards asking whether people prefer hairy or shaved partners, and depressingly, the majority of votes are for shaved. And disturbingly, there are a lot of "ewwwww grosss" comments, which just make me feel like total shit, so whenever I see that discussion, I tend not to go back to the place. And they are just talking about normal female body hair, not extensive hirsutism like mine. I've gotten much worse shit for being hairy than for being fat, and it's a much worse body image issue for me than weight. I'm happy enough with my own hairy self, and I don't want to change a thing, but I feel really horrible when I see myself through the eyes of others like this. I get so depressed because it's just one more thing to get rejected over when trying to meet people.  I confess that I cringed when I saw this thread here on Dims, because I expected to see lots of "hair ewwwww grosss" responses, and it's truly refreshing to see that there aren't any.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually shave. Love the smooth feeling. Once in awhile I'll go without shaving the pits. But then I'll get all cray cray about it. I just really like the softness and smoothness. I do admire women who do what they want.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 6, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> rock on!
> 
> I would enjoy the smooth, if it weren't for my insanely sensitive skin and eczema  I spent YEARS trying different creams and lotions to make my post-shave skin bearable.
> 
> Not shaving is just so much easier!



You crack me up! 

Try Eucerin. It'll help with sensitive skin whether or not you shave. If you google them, go to their "contact us" page and ask for samples. I have very sensitive skin and LOVE Eucerin.

P.S. I do shave 'cause I like the smooth feeling.


----------



## katorade (Feb 6, 2010)

I have difficulty shaving my legs because of my hip, so I don't shave as often as I used to. When I did, it was more for the skin exfoliation because I get notoriously dry skin on my legs. My body hair is very, very fine, and even in areas where you're supposed to have tiny cilia, I have almost nothing. It's literally microscopic and widely spaced. It causes a lack of sensation on areas like the underside of my arms that I absolutely can't stand, so I actually wish I had a little bit of hair in some places. As it is, though, my leg hair is sparse enough that it's very hard to see and it stays really short and grows slowly, so not shaving doesn't bother me too much.

I agree with the armpit itchies, though. Once mine reaches a certain length, maybe an 1/8 of an inch, it HAS to come off. I even tried growing it longer to see if I could get used to it, and while it was soft, I just couldn't get down with it.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2010)

Geektastic1 said:


> I'm fine with other women's fashion preferences, but I really hate the fact that there the pressure on women to shave is *enormous*, and I wish there were more women like me that didn't shave, just because I'd like the company. The thing is, society doesn't consider it a fashion preference like a woman choosing to wear makeup or not; women's body hair is all caught up with notions about uncleanliness and grossness and a whole lot of other baggage, just like fat. It seems like the attitudes against female body hair have gotten worse and worse over the years as the current body hair fashions have gotten even more hairless.



^this^ a billion times. high 5's!


I keep seeing women say that their pit hair itches after a certain length. Mine never itches. Guess Im lucky!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 7, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Are there any proud hairy ladies in here? Thrown out the razor? Learn to love teh body hairz?
> 
> I go back and forth on it. I went a few years without shaving at all and it was wonderfully liberating. Then one day, I shaved... out of curiosity? Then I remembered why I had stopped in the first place! Now Im back to being a beast! RAWRR!!
> 
> ...



This may make some people really cringe, but I absolutely LOVE the feeling of the breeze blowing through the hair under my arms and on my legs. :happy: I'm so glad you started this thread. This isn't a subject that usually gets talked about. I LOVE not shaving!! I'm a one to one special ed aide in a K-1 class, so it does, however, cause the kindergarteners and first graders to talk to my pits sometimes. (I am also the 'hot flash queen' so I wear lots of sleeveless tops.) 

Woo Hoo! Hairy AND fat, Whoa baby, I'm stylin' now!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 7, 2010)

I did try the proud and hairy routine for a bit. But the armpit hair was the first to go. It never itched, just made me feel less feminine and I love feeling girly.

The leg hair got to the point where I am sure I could have knitted myself a small vest, but it was so fine and fair it was actually hard to see. But I caved one morning and decided to wax my legs instead, burning myself in the process and getting attached to multiple layers of newspaper because I was too slow to remove the wax. Shaving is the way to go, and like so many of the ladies here I just love that smooth feeling.

So I am sticking to hairless


----------



## mossystate (Feb 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I did try the proud and hairy routine for a bit. But the armpit hair was the first to go. It never itched, just made me feel less feminine and I love feeling girly.



I know you are talking about your personal take on things, and that's cool...but...women with hair are not less ' feminine '. It is probably a good thing for all to consider that such words are pretty silly and loaded in the first place. Part of the reason why women get so paranoid about such things is that definitions of what it is to be ' womanly/girly ' are so suffocating. Personal preference is great...it is just crappy that so many women get thrown under the bus when labels are being handed out. I have never felt ...ummm...boyly...heh...when I have had hairy pits.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I know you are talking about your personal take on things, and that's cool...but...women with hair are not less ' feminine '. It is probably a good thing for all to consider that such words are pretty silly and loaded in the first place. Part of the reason why women get so paranoid about such things is that definitions of what it is to be ' womanly/girly ' are so suffocating. Personal preference is great...it is just crappy that so many women get thrown under the bus when labels are being handed out. I have never felt ...ummm...boyly...heh...when I have had hairy pits.



I don't mean to say that women who decide to embrace their body hair are less feminine, personally it just does not work for me that way. And I certainly don't wish to offend either.
But yes, I think part of the way I feel about body hair is tied into societies views on the matter. My ex used to give me serious grief about my armpit hair to top it off, guess it kinda stayed with me.

LOL, I don't think I felt boyly.....never thought about it that way


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> This may make some people really cringe, but I absolutely LOVE the feeling of the breeze blowing through the hair under my arms and on my legs. :happy: I'm so glad you started this thread. This isn't a subject that usually gets talked about. I LOVE not shaving!! I'm a one to one special ed aide in a K-1 class, so it does, however, cause the kindergarteners and first graders to talk to my pits sometimes. (I am also the 'hot flash queen' so I wear lots of sleeveless tops.)
> 
> Woo Hoo! Hairy AND fat, Whoa baby, I'm stylin' now!



Ive noticed how cool it feels when a breeze hits my underarms. Very refreshing!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread reminds me of Paula Cole's hairy armpits getting airbrushed by Entertainment Weekly. That pissed her off. Then she went to the Grammy's and raised her arm... 

View attachment 1164576933.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2010)

kayrae said:


> This thread reminds me of Paula Cole's hairy armpits getting airbrushed by Entertainment Weekly. That pissed her off. Then she went to the Grammy's and raised her arm...



I had to Google this! I would've been pissed too!!! I bet her Grammy's moment felt amazing :bow:

A few years ago I fell in LOVE with Amanda Palmer and her music. I wanted (still do to some extent) to be her, body hair included! Everytime I see pictures of her Im inspire and proud. The woman is spectacular. AND HAWT!











(There's a beautiful pic of her buck-nekkid and showing off her bush, but it has pubes and boobs so I can't post it.)

Also- I've recieved the comment "How can you attract a guy looking like that?" and it really angers me. Amanda Palmer is now engaged to one of the world's most well-known authors and he is totally and undeniably attracted and in love with her. GO NEIL GAIMAN!!!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 7, 2010)

Crazy....crazy and boring...how so many people get so worked up over some hair on a woman's body. Boggles the mind. Just glad I would never want a man who is so dull as to be _horrified_ over such a thing.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 7, 2010)

When i was younger, i shaved the pits and legs religiously. Then i married a man from Romania. He was quite used to women not shaving and even thought the shaving was kind of silly. So most of the time i didn't bother unless we were going somewhere where i would would be wearing a dress. Even now unless i'm going somewhere i don't bother, but then again i have fairly sparse hair and what i have is nearly blond.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Crazy....crazy and boring...how so many people get so worked up over some hair on a woman's body. Boggles the mind. Just glad I would never want a man who is so dull as to be _horrified_ over such a thing.



I agree. It would be the same as saying men without much/any hair on their chests are "feminine" or "girly". Also people could turn it around and say men who like women shaved EVERYWHERE might have a knack for "little girls" or be "pedophilish" right??!! Totally stupid. It's just hair! Grow up! 

It's just like everything else in this GREED infested society... another pressure to make people feel bad about themselves, in order to make $$ (off of razors, shaving cream, nair, laser treatment, waxing etc...)


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not shave. I have very sensitive skin, and I break out in blisters at the thought of depilatory creams. 
I leave the armpits as they are, although they have a truly impressive amount of hair. It has never itched. I do shave if I go sleeveless to a special event, but I just usually get cap sleeves. Issue solved. A couple of times I plucked my armpits completely smooth. Hurt like hell, but was hairless for months. If I had the time, I'd do that.
Once in a great while, I will have my legs waxed. I may spend the rest of the day rubbing my legs together like a big sexy cricket. It just feels so good. That's why I don't do it. I get nothing done til it grows back. 
As for pubes, I am more attached to them than I will ever be to any sexual partner. If you can't deal, go to h311.

And give me back my panties.


----------



## cherylharrell (Feb 8, 2010)

I found out I can't use stuff like Nair. esp on my underarms cuz it makes them break out so bad...


----------



## Cors (Feb 8, 2010)

Teleute said:


> I've dated girls who didn't shave and it didn't bother me at all - I'm not "against teh hairz" so much as I am "for the smooth", if that makes sense.



I agree! 

I have very sparse and fine armpit and leg hair, so I shave twice a month or so. The ritual is over fast, razors don't bother my skin and I love how my skin feels after.


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2010)

MatthewB said:


> I'd like a photo of that hair, if you don't mind...



ewwww..

come on, now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 8, 2010)

For those who wonder why some of us feel that the objectification thing here goes too far and is, in some cases, thrust at us in appropriate places and times, I offer you Exhibit A.



MatthewB said:


> I'd like a photo of that hair, if you don't mind...




As to the topic... I'm neutral about body hair. I don't have a lot, and I shave when I remember, not that it makes much difference since like others here I'm not very hairy at all. What little I've got is thin, soft and fairly light. 

One thing unusual about me, though, is that I use an electric razor (my husband's to be more specific!) I've gotten razor burn the two or three times I've tried to use a regular razor. Oh and Nair? Is awful, awful shit. I used it once and ended up with such a bad reaction -- oozing, reddened, blistered skin -- that I immediately threw the bottle away. That stuff is naaaaasty. But I guess if you think about it, it has to be. How else to make your body hair disintegrate. I'm just amazed that more people don't have reactions like mine.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 8, 2010)

I was shaving in the shower this morning and I thought of this thread


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 8, 2010)

kayrae said:


> I was shaving in the shower this morning and I thought of this thread



Youtube clip?! 

(I am sooooo kidding, in case that is not obvious...)


----------



## PunkPeach (Feb 8, 2010)

I shave, not because other people, but for my own happiness. I just never really liked my body hair, so I shave it all off, legs, arms, underarms...everything but my eyebrows and my head. Funny thing is, I don't find hair on other women unattractive, on some women it is very nice. Personally I feel everyone looks their best when happy and comfortable in their own skin and therefore should do as they please.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same except for certain spots on my body 
I let that get wild and free, yknowwhati'msaying


----------



## Jes (Feb 8, 2010)

PunkPeach said:


> I shave, not because other people, but for my own happiness. I just never really liked my body hair, so I shave it all off, legs, arms, underarms...everything but my eyebrows and my head. Funny thing is, I don't find hair on other women unattractive, on some women it is very nice. Personally I feel everyone looks their best when happy and comfortable in their own skin and therefore should do as they please.



Punkpeach, eh? Does that mean yours has a mohawk? 

I shave. I wish I shaved more often, because I like the results, but I'm lazy. The legs aren't so important, but for me, the underarms are. I definitely feel cleaner without hair there and get itchy with hair when I sweat. Seeing women with a lot of body hair does sometimes take me by surprise, simply because it's somewhat unusual in my extended peer group, but it's certainly nothing I find troublesome or gross or any of that.


----------



## Melian (Feb 8, 2010)

I actually love shaving - the results and even the act itself 

If it became socially unacceptable to shave, I would be willing to suffer the consequences. Hehe.


----------



## Tania (Feb 9, 2010)

I get my brows and girlstache waxed monthly. 

I have no pit hair so it's pointless to shave there. 

Calves and crotch grow, but slowly and sparsely. I keep after the legs about once a week because they look cleaner and less ashy when they're cut smooth. Crotch gets it a few times a year, because that shit grows onto my leg and I hate flashing muff when I'm in my bathing suit. Also, I have huge hairless gaps on my kitty, care of stretch marks. Even after losing most of the weight, the bald spots remain. So, yanking it all out makes me look a little less mangey and a little more uniform.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 9, 2010)

i <3 looking mangy


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 23, 2010)

I feel that a woman who does not shave her legs or arm pits is unkempt. No man I have dated liked a woman with hairy legs.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I feel that a woman who does not shave her legs or arm pits is unkempt. No man I have dated liked a woman with hairy legs.



Good thing I like open-minded men. YOU might feel ' unkempt ', but why come to this thread to tell other women what they are, or are not?


----------



## Micara (Feb 24, 2010)

I've always been relatively hairless- I've never in my life had to shave my legs above my knees, and the rest is blond and practically invisible (except for the hair on my head, which I've darkened.) I'm pretty good at maintaining, but sometimes I'll get a little lazy... although, if I have a date, I usually go completely bald.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I feel that a woman who does not shave her legs or arm pits is unkempt. No man I have dated liked a woman with hairy legs.




then HUR-fucking-RAY for being unkempt!!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I feel that a woman who does not shave her legs or arm pits is unkempt. No man I have dated liked a woman with hairy legs.



My ex is from Eastern Europe, it's really not a big deal to them if women are hairy .


----------



## mossystate (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes I shave...sometimes...I don't. Another unkempt woman in this picture.

View attachment 76848


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 24, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Sometimes I shave...sometimes...I don't. Another unkempt woman in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 76848



wooohooo!! GO MOSSY!!! :bow:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 24, 2010)

My husband actually likes it when i'm unshaved. He thinks it's sexy and womanly.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 24, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Good thing I like open-minded men. YOU might feel ' unkempt ', but why come to this thread to tell other women what they are, or are not?



hehehehehehehehehheheheheheheee! :bow:

Ya just gotta wuv Mizz Mossy  :wubu:


P.S. Scrabble's a man and he's throwing raspberries at a certain someone . As long as he can perch on my boobs, he's good .


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I feel that a woman who does not shave her legs or arm pits is unkempt. No man I have dated liked a woman with hairy legs.



Well, if that's the way you feel, please feel free to shave.  _However_, simply because no man _you've_ ever dated liked women with hairy legs doesn't mean they aren't plentiful. (Also, are you sure they didn't? Did you ask?)

I'm all for your choice ~ but I'm for _my_ choice too. Also, I'm glad you posted, as the thread is called "to shave or not to shave?" and you are welcome to your opinion.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 25, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Sometimes I shave...sometimes...I don't. Another unkempt woman in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 76848



Unfortunately, I have to 'spread some rep around' before giving you rep again...but consider yourself repped! GREAT Photo! :bow:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 25, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> then HUR-fucking-RAY for being unkempt!!!



As with Mossy, unfortunately, I have to spread some rep around before I give you rep again. Please consider your self repped in spirit!


----------



## mel (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate shaving..argh. winter I need the fur to keep my legs warm..can I use this excuse? lol.. summer I try to olny wear capri's (or shorts) so have to shave. other areas..i woudl wax but scared of the pain!! trimmers do a reasonable job when needed. I started laser hair removal for my pits and loooooooooooooooove it. Even after the first appt. there was a major difference in what grew. I should have to have about 5 treatments to get it all...wooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought this was too funny not to post here........

http://www.buzzfeed.com/googlereader/woman-crashes-car-while-shaving-vag


So, your thought for the day is: Do you really need to shave THAT badly????


----------



## mel (Mar 15, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I thought this was too funny not to post here........
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/googlereader/woman-crashes-car-while-shaving-vag
> 
> ...



omg..insane!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 21, 2010)

mel said:


> omg..insane!!!!!!!



I know!!!


----------



## talbyo (Mar 23, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> then HUR-fucking-RAY for being unkempt!!!



This. 
I can't hooray other ladies who choose not to shave enough. Not because I think there's anything inherently better about being hairy or not, it's just vanishingly rare to see women who choose not to shave, and I think it's a shame that it doesn't seem to be viewed as the choice that it is.
I feel perfectly sexy with my hairy pits and legs. 
I don't have body hair because I'm lazy or have poor "hygiene" or "grooming" (I'm scrubbed, exfoliated and moisturized every damn day!) I just like my fuzz. 

I've had a handful of guys react badly to it, but for the most part they either don't seem to care about my body hair, or they embrace it eagerly. 

View attachment 1Untitled.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2010)

My pit hair grows quite quickly, and I do shave it off otherwise I feel ungirly. 

However, I Have not shaved my legs in many-a-year. Now that I think about it, I've only shaved my legs maybe...4 times in my life? And I've been shaving since 11. [9 years]

The hair is short, but prickly.  

Then agian, my skin is REALLY REALLY DRY


The only hair I don't really mind is my arm hair. Other hairs, I may not shave, but they bug me. Bahh. Lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't shave at all. I give my pits a once over if I'm going to a pool party or performing somewhere but otherwise I don't bother with it.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 24, 2010)

me too, the only time I remember to shave the pits or my legs is for a pool party at a bash. Come to think of it, I doubt I even shaved for my wedding..lol





LillyBBBW said:


> I don't shave at all. I give my pits a once over if I'm going to a pool party or performing somewhere but otherwise I don't bother with it.


----------

